# PCT Update



## Dtownry (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey everyone, I have been watching Disney movies and wheeping the past couple weeks so I am checking in and giving an update.

Since this is my first full PCT after a long cycle I have a lot of mixed feelings and also a lot of questions.  Emotionally I have been pretty good.  A little sad here and there and a bit lazy.  I tend to sleep a lot more.

First some thoughts:


My training has been difficult.  Not a ton of energy and my strength level has gone down some.  This is something that hits you hard psychologically.
I have lost some weight, maybe about 10 lbs but I am leaner than when I started and still up around 8 lbs.  My diet has sucked during PCT unfortunately.  Lesson learned.
I am sore as hell most of the time.  I am not used to this.  I also feel like my joints hurt more, especially my knee


Questions:


Is it good to taper off Nolva or just stop dead.  I have been running at 40/day this is my fourth week. I also run clomid at 50/day.
Is it normal to feel really sore?  I went on a grueling hike last weekend 6000 ft elevation gain, 12 miles.  My legs are fucked up and i think I hurt my knee.  I have never had an issue hiking before.  Is this because I am low on test and high on E?



Does anyone have anything to add on how to better cope during PCT?  Any tips, suggestions?  


Bottom line, coming off gear sucks ass.


----------



## Dtownry (Aug 6, 2013)

Getting my labs done next week so I will post them up as well.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2013)

dont train in pct the way u did on cycle.In and out of the gym fast but keep eating big.You just got drive through the pct i know it sucks


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 7, 2013)

Its just one of those things about cycling.  You have to understand the peaks and valleys and that they are only temporary.  Keep at it.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 7, 2013)

dtown...pct sucks.  off cycle will really test  you.  dont lift like when  you were on.  injuries are most likely to occur when your off cycle.   its not the same.  strenght will decrease alil.   you will be sore the next day.   your bones will hurt.  ....but it just makes looking forward to getting back on.

 thanks for the update.  we all been there.  plan ahead.  mild var as a bridge to avoid that pct down worked for me....just felt good.


----------



## Dtownry (Aug 8, 2013)

sparticus said:


> dtown...pct sucks.  off cycle will really test  you.  dont lift like when  you were on.  injuries are most likely to occur when your off cycle.   its not the same.  strenght will decrease alil.   you will be sore the next day.   your bones will hurt.  ....but it just makes looking forward to getting back on.
> 
> thanks for the update.  we all been there.  plan ahead.  mild var as a bridge to avoid that pct down worked for me....just felt good.



Thanks brother.  When you say mild var how much are we talking?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 8, 2013)

dtown.  
as a bridge to counter act that crappy down feeling id go with 40 to 50mg.  half of usual dose.  on cycle 70 to 100mg.    I say this because for me.  pct down effect is mental.  u feel weaker,   you  can't lift the same and u sometimes have no drive to lift.  so with the oral bridge just the pumps alone give me a "fuck yes, im awesome"  feeling.  


have  you ever gotten a massive bicept pump just brushing your teeth in the A.M?   its an amazing feeling.  huge mental boost


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey brother I am with ya...........this is 2nd week of PCT and this sucks........hang in there brother.


----------



## Dtownry (Aug 9, 2013)

sparticus said:


> dtown.
> as a bridge to counter act that crappy down feeling id go with 40 to 50mg.  half of usual dose.  on cycle 70 to 100mg.    I say this because for me.  pct down effect is mental.  u feel weaker,   you  can't lift the same and u sometimes have no drive to lift.  so with the oral bridge just the pumps alone give me a "fuck yes, im awesome"  feeling.
> 
> 
> have  you ever gotten a massive bicept pump just brushing your teeth in the A.M?   its an amazing feeling.  huge mental boost



Thanks again.  I think I have some left so I might do this.


----------



## Dtownry (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok I had labs done yesterday, results are already in.  Please see below.
*I am guessing I got them way too early.  It has only been one week after my four weeks of PCT.*


My Test Serum is higher than when I started my cycle.
Estradiol and LH are High
AST is High


My Cycle was Test E 600mg for 16 weeks, Dbol 30mg first 6 weeks, Var 50 mg last 5 weeks.
I used 1000iu HCG / wk for two weeks prior to PCT and did 4 weeks of PCT, 40 nolva/Clomid per day.  


Anyone want to offer up any thoughts on my post PCT labs?




CBC With Differential/Platelet
WBC 6.4 4.0-10.5 x10E3/uL SO
RBC 5.22 4.14-5.80 x10E6/uL SO
Hemoglobin 16.6 12.6-17.7 g/dL SO
Hematocrit 49.7 37.5-51.0 % SO
MCV 95 79-97 fL SO
MCH 31.8 26.6-33.0 pg SO
MCHC 33.4 31.5-35.7 g/dL SO
RDW 14.1 12.3-15.4 % SO
Platelets 201 140-415 x10E3/uL SO
Neutrophils 46 40-74 % SO
Lymphs 40 14-46 % SO
Monocytes 8 4-13 % SO
Eos 5 0-7 % SO
Basos 1 0-3 % SO
Neutrophils (Absolute) 3.0 1.8-7.8 x10E3/uL SO
Lymphs (Absolute) 2.6 0.7-4.5 x10E3/uL SO
Monocytes(Absolute) 0.5 0.1-1.0 x10E3/uL SO
Eos (Absolute) 0.3 0.0-0.4 x10E3/uL SO
Baso (Absolute) 0.0 0.0-0.2 x10E3/uL SO
Immature Granulocytes 0 0-2 % SO
Immature Grans (Abs) 0.0 0.0-0.1 x10E3/uL SO
Comp. Metabolic Panel (14)
Glucose, Serum 98 65-99 mg/dL SO

BUN 21 HIGH 6-20 mg/dL SO

Creatinine, Serum 1.25 0.76-1.27 mg/dL SO
eGFR If NonAfricn Am 75 >59 mL/min/1.73 SO
eGFR If Africn Am 86 >59 mL/min/1.73 SO
BUN/Creatinine Ratio 17 8-19 SO
Sodium, Serum 139 134-144 mmol/L SO
Potassium, Serum 4.6 3.5-5.2 mmol/L SO
Chloride, Serum 103 97-108 mmol/L SO
Carbon Dioxide, Total 26 19-28 mmol/L SO
Calcium, Serum 9.4 8.7-10.2 mg/dL SO
Protein, Total, Serum 6.6 6.0-8.5 g/dL SO
Albumin, Serum 4.5 3.5-5.5 g/dL SO
Globulin, Total 2.1 1.5-4.5 g/dL SO
A/G Ratio 2.1 1.1-2.5 SO
Bilirubin, Total 1.2 0.0-1.2 mg/dL SO
Alkaline Phosphatase, S 63 44-102 IU/L SO

*AST (SGOT) 54  *       HIGH 0-40 IU/L SO
ALT (SGPT) 33 0-44 IU/L SO

Testosterone, Serum
*Testosterone, Serum 580 *       348-1197 ng/dL SO

Luteinizing Hormone(LH), S
*LH 9.4   *    HIGH 1.7-8.6 mIU/mL SO

FSH, Serum
FSH 1.9         1.5-12.4 mIU/mL SO

Estradiol
*Estradiol 43.8   *       HIGH 7.6-42.6 pg/mL SO


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 15, 2013)

Just to be clear you waited 2 weeks after the last pin, then did 4 weeks PCT then the week after had bloods?

If so it looks like you may have had a very successful reboot.


----------



## Dtownry (Aug 15, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just to be clear you waited 2 weeks after the last pin, then did 4 weeks PCT then the week after had bloods?
> 
> If so it looks like you may have had a very successful reboot.



That is exactly correct. My last pin was July 1st.

So everything looks good so far in your opinion?


----------



## Dtownry (Aug 17, 2013)

267 views and 5 replies.  All you MFers are off my Christmas list except those above!


----------



## PFM (Aug 17, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> 267 views and 5 replies.  All you MFers are off my Christmas list except those above!



I sound like a broken record: cut your training to 1/4 (your recovery is shit). Cut your cals and protein (your body is not in a anabolic state to utilize the food). Don't weight yourself (it's just another mind fuck).

Your bloods actually look great but just take it easy for a few more weeks.


----------



## Dtownry (Aug 20, 2013)

PFM said:


> I sound like a broken record: cut your training to 1/4 (your recovery is shit). Cut your cals and protein (your body is not in a anabolic state to utilize the food). Don't weight yourself (it's just another mind fuck).
> 
> Your bloods actually look great but just take it easy for a few more weeks.



This all makes sense now.  I have been going at it pretty hard hence me being tired all the time and withering away.

Ok I am going to take it easy and follow your advice.  Damn I wish I would have done this from the beginning. 


Thanks for taking the time to give me your advice.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Poof (Aug 20, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> 267 views and 5 replies.  All you MFers are off my Christmas list except those above!



LOL, Bloods are a must. Don't assume that your estros will go out of control, if the test aint' there.


----------

